# Water line from main shut off



## POWERSTROKE (Mar 14, 2012)

I am running new pex lines in an existing home. I was wonder if the main water line to the hot water heat had to be copper and then come off the hot water heater with pex?? or can I run pex pipe from the main shot off to the the water heater?

Thanks in advance for any help or replys

-POWER


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Grab the plumbing code and look it up.


----------



## Kaw (Jan 28, 2012)

Usually min of 18" of copper coming off hot and cold of heater before crossing to pex. Some areas let you go straight in if it is electric


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Call a plumber will you ...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Not really sure what you have going on here, I'm guessing some kind of owner/builder remodel. There is, of course, nothing wrong with that, but the site owner has asked that only professional contractors post here. There are a great many forums for DIYers out there. You were on here a few months ago, asking some rudementary questions about electrical. If you are serious about learning the trade, even the owner/builder route, these are questions that can be answered by getting your mitts on a code book, and a few first year apprentice textbooks. If you are going to learn the trade, best do it the right way.


----------



## POWERSTROKE (Mar 14, 2012)

A.T.C. said:


> Not really sure what you have going on here, I'm guessing some kind of owner/builder remodel. There is, of course, nothing wrong with that, but the site owner has asked that only professional contractors post here. There are a great many forums for DIYers out there. You were on here a few months ago, asking some rudementary questions about electrical. If you are serious about learning the trade, even the owner/builder route, these are questions that can be answered by getting your mitts on a code book, and a few first year apprentice textbooks. If you are going to learn the trade, best do it the right way.


I do not know what u r talking about of me being on here a couple of months ago, If you look at my sig on the side I just joined a couple of days ago body. Thanks for the warm welcoming:thumbsup: and I know you are suppose to run at least 18" of 3/4" copper coming off the water hater an ten you can run what ever you with.

-POWER


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

POWERSTROKE said:


> I do not know what u r talking about of me being on here a couple of months ago, If you look at my sig on the side I just joined a couple of days ago body. Thanks for the warm welcoming:thumbsup: and I know you are suppose to run at least 18" of 3/4" copper coming off the water hater an ten you can run what ever you with.
> 
> -POWER


What the hell is a water hater, and what is the basis of it's hate?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

POWERSTROKE said:


> I do not know what u r talking about of me being on here a couple of months ago, If you look at my sig on the side I just joined a couple of days ago body. Thanks for the warm welcoming:thumbsup: and I know you are suppose to run at least 18" of 3/4" copper coming off the water hater an ten you can run what ever you with.
> 
> -POWER


I certainly didn't mean to be a prick, although that side does come out quite often. There was someone on here a couple months ago who called himself/herself/itself POWERSTOKE, asking how high to mount outlet boxes and how big to drill a hole for romex. Naturally, I assumed it was the same individual. 

As far as the plumbing questions go, the answer to what can be run as water service piping is found in the code book. In my area, we use the UPC. I have no idea what is allowed in your area. I don't know what code you are under.

And again, I don't intend to be unkind, but your posts can be very dificult to understand what exactly you are trying to ask.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 15, 2010)

POWERSTROKE said:


> I am running new pex lines in an existing home. I was wonder if the main water line to the hot water heat had to be copper and then come off the hot water heater with pex?? or can I run pex pipe from the main shot off to the the water heater?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or replys
> 
> -POWER


 







The whole house can be pex. Because of the liability, you might want a licensed plumber doing the work.


----------

